# Anybody here know anything about Dutch Shepherds?



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

:wink: :wink: :wink: 

I am considering getting a Dutch Shepherd pup in probably a couple years. I would want this dog to be trained in PPD and I would compete the dog in ASR. This dog would also be a family companion dog along with my other dogs, cat and 5 year old (will be then) son. Living in Orlando we frequently have company and so this dog would need to be very tolerant of "strangers" in our home. 

Will a Dutch Shepherd be suitable for these purposes? Thanks.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

If you get a pedigreed dog (e.g van de vastenow) or a dog from bloodlines who´re suitable, it is certainly possible. I do not recommend mine :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is your definition of PP? If you have multiple male dogs with any sort of sense of self, you will have problems having them together. My male GSD is an ass about other male dogs, and used to follow my Mal around with his fur up, the big sissy. I do not tolerate this, and am perfectly willing to beat him, yes, beat him for any act of aggression, including the sissy following around thing. The Mal ignores him and does not bother him, or the other dogs. I really like that. The GSD has that rediculous insecure dominence thing that makes me crazy.

My GSD is OK with kids, and after a few minor scruffings, now leaves the cats alone. As soon as I move to a different situation, it will be game on for the cats again. :twisted: The Mal knocks kids over, and will hurt them this way. He doesn't get it. He was raised with a 9 year old for the first ten months. He won't bite them, but they are gonna get knocked down hard, or knocked out of the way. Don't even let them try and throw things, they will get seriously crushed for that.

Of course, I have had dogs that were really strong dogs in the work that would NOT hurt children. Adults, yes, children NO. They were not DS, or Mals.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> I am considering getting a Dutch Shepherd pup in probably a couple years. I would want this dog to be trained in PPD and I would compete the dog in ASR. This dog would also be a family companion dog along with my other dogs, cat and 5 year old (will be then) son. Living in Orlando we frequently have company and so this dog would need to be very tolerant of "strangers" in our home.
> 
> Will a Dutch Shepherd be suitable for these purposes? Thanks.


of course you know this question cannot be answered right? a nice Dutch Shepherd with a good temperament and balanced drives would be suitable for situation and would serve you well. if you got a piece of crap DS or one with over the top, unbalanced drives, you'd have a big problem on your hands. so it's basically the same as any other breed...

now having said that....if you do get the "right" DS, you and your family will have a blast with him/her...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh Patrick, by the time you´re are seriously looking for a dog in Holland, I´ll be pleased if I could be of any assistance for you.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Based on what I'm seeing of Lÿka as a pup, unless her personality changes alot when she hits adulthood, I doubt I would ever trust her alone with a child to the extent that you are able to trust Jake. Maybe I'll change my mind in a year, we'll see. Obviously all dogs are different, but even if she'd be 100% fine around kids with me in the room, I know how mischevious dogs can get when daddy's not in the room.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> I am considering getting a Dutch Shepherd pup in probably a couple years. I would want this dog to be trained in PPD and I would compete the dog in ASR. This dog would also be a family companion dog along with my other dogs, cat and 5 year old (will be then) son. Living in Orlando we frequently have company and so this dog would need to be very tolerant of "strangers" in our home.
> 
> Will a Dutch Shepherd be suitable for these purposes? Thanks.


Yeah,from what you said here...dont get one.Although Im sure you could handle one, I wouldnt expect any of the ones Ive been around to be ok with strangers.Certainly not my Shooter who is linebred on Selena's stock.He is the antichrist I believe. :twisted: 

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Shooter is only the Antichrist sometimes! Not terribly predictable. His eyes glow yellow right before he bites you. Which is right after he acts really affectionate and sweet. He stares you in the eyes the whole time he's biting you, without blinking. I love him! :lol: I never really liked these dogs before Shooter, but now I'm definitely intrigued!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Here their eyes are more greenish.

:wink: 

But I know some lines wich are more trustfull/social if there isn´t any pression on them, like in house situations.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Selena, I can't tell if you got the wrong idea from my post, or if you were making a joke back :lol: :?: :? . I was joking about his eyes glowing yellow before he attacks you. Like a horror movie. We just make jokes about him b/c he has an unusual temperament. He's not really "the Antichrist." I don't see him in a family situation, but then, he hasn't really had any exposure to that, either. He can be really sweet, too. Then the horns sprout. :twisted:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenni, was joke and confirmation of the (for me well known) behavior..
:wink: but I don´t see yellow but green eyes just before they bite or are heavily agitated. 

Shooter is (if a remember well) a grandson and great grandson of our Robbie, with which we started our bloodline.
Our Rocky was a son of his, Nika is a Rocky daughter (Robbie granddaughter). And Rocky and Nika are the parents of our Spike and Benta :wink: So with them Robbie is the grandfather on both sides..that´s why I know the behavior very well :lol:


Edit to add picture:

something like this...spike 8 wks old.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL...yeah something like that.Ive seen other Dutchies but not with that evil look that Shooter has.If he gets more serious as he matures he will be a handful.

I saw a Vastenow bitch a few months ago and she was very serious also.To me the Dutchies with more crosses and Mals in their lines were more drivey.The ones with fewer crosses were much more serious but I suppose it depends on the dog.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, here's my very own, the future dog for my wife...










Best regards...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Outstanding!

From working service lines?

Greg


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> From working service lines?
> 
> Greg


None other...


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice dogs the dutch sheperd, if you don´t mind me asking, what lines are your DS from Al, "working servicelines" doesn´t tell me much :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jose Alberto Reanto said:


> Well, here's my very own, the future dog for my wife...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog, Al...........I am finally catching on that you go by "Al" and not "Jose".......


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Beautiful dog, Al...........I am finally catching on that you go by "Al" and not "Jose".......


Thank you Connie.....

It's perfectly alright, except if you were my mom who calls me by that name when she's mad at me... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

